# Flasher vs Graph?



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

This may be a stupid question , but what our the advantages of using say a Vexlar FL-18 over just a graph fishinder with a ice transducer like a lowrance Elite 4 or Hook 4?

I have always used a graph fish finder for ice fishing , and frankly I just think you can do more with it (to include having a flasher function). So why are people still paying way more to buy old fashioned flashers? What am I missing?


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

I think guys are just figuring out in the last few years how to really dial their fishfinders in for ice fishing - I did last year, and I LOVE it. Adjust some settings and turn the amplitude scope display setting on - you could see both tiny bluegill jigs (2 rods), and when fish would come in, I could drop my jig or pick it up to the depth of the fish - wait... and set the hook. You could see it all in real time on the amplitude scope JUST like a flasher.

I think if a lot of flasher guys used a FF that was set up correctly, they'd either switch, or not buy the flasher in the first place - buy a small 12v battery and ice transducer instead. With my Lowrance, I can replay the sonar history, set waypoints, map lakes or ponds out with depth contours and weed edges to fish in the winter, etc. I need to take a day this winter and create a video to show how awesome it is.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I also don't understand why people still buy flashers. I think it's just a case of breaking old habits, but who knows, some people seem to really like them. The amplitude scope on my Lowrance 5HDI is sweet and easier to read, imo. Plus you have the history of the graph to see a fish when you may have been looking away. On a flasher, if you're not staring at it, you would have never known that fish came through. Having GPS and contour lines on the screen is also awesome for bigger bodies of water. I can also use my unit for the boat in the summer time! There is no lag on these units. Maybe the LCD's of 1995 had lag, but that is not a thing on these newer units.

With the next generation active imaging like the Panoptix Livescope and Lowrance LiveSight, I just don't know how companies like Vexilar and Marcum will compete in the long run, especially once prices for the active imaging stuff comes down.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

TDD11 said:


> I think guys are just figuring out in the last few years how to really dial their fishfinders in for ice fishing - I did last year, and I LOVE it. Adjust some settings and turn the amplitude scope display setting on - you could see both tiny bluegill jigs (2 rods), and when fish would come in, I could drop my jig or pick it up to the depth of the fish - wait... and set the hook. You could see it all in real time on the amplitude scope JUST like a flasher.
> 
> I think if a lot of flasher guys used a FF that was set up correctly, they'd either switch, or not buy the flasher in the first place - buy a small 12v battery and ice transducer instead. With my Lowrance, I can replay the sonar history, set waypoints, map lakes or ponds out with depth contours and weed edges to fish in the winter, etc. I need to take a day this winter and create a video to show how awesome it is.


I couldn't agree more with everything you are saying. In my head using a flasher only unit is the equivalent of driving horse and buggy to work when you could be driving a Porsche and that Porsche just happens to be cheaper.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

I figure some guys are just used to their flasher, so they stick with what they know. I don't blame them for that - I hate it when my phone or computer updates and I can't find settings that I used to be able to find.

I never used a flasher, but found a ice fishing setup guide for Lowrance units, bought an ice transducer, already had the Lowrance and battery (for my kayak). Last year was my first year with it and it was awesome. One day, a buddy was fishing "blind" - no electronics. I had my Lowrance. I beat him 20 to 2 for keeper bluegills in an hour. I could see when a fish came in above or below my baits and adjust. I know you acn do that with a flasher. 

This summer, I datalogged some bodies of water that I fish often. Used the CMAP Genesis site to generate lake maps and that way I will know where the drop offs and weed beds are this winter. 

Lastly, for the guys who fish Erie.. a GPS is a necessary anyways. The FF unit can do it all.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Both are a game changer. My marcum has both, with all the bells and whistles. Splitscreen which is usually what I have it on, or single with either. No gps unfortunately. Fished with just a flasher for years and it will suffice and it’s way better than fishing blind. Today’s units have come a long way and they’re just going to keep getting better. It just depends on how deep your wallet is. How bout those panopix units? Big bucks but sure would like to have one.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Last year i got a new Huminbird Helix 5, best of both worlds. I played with a lot of the different screen layouts and my favorite one was when it showed both styles side by side...... old style FF on one and flasher dial on the other. The FF style is nice to show the history in case i'm looking away from the screen. However, when a fish was below and i started to work that individual fish, i would look back at the flasher setup. Just looks less cluttered to my eye than watching the history at the same time. Probably could get used to it either way but the flasher just feels more precise to me. The Helix 5 has GPS in it as well.  Only draw back i found was having the all digital display does not seem to hold a charge as long as my old straight up dial flasher i have used for years. I could take the simple flasher out for several trips before it needed charged but the new unit needs charged between each trip.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

AtticaFish said:


> ...Only draw back i found was having the all digital display does not seem to hold a charge.......


Over the years I have used many different kinds of graph fish finder on my Kayak , I have never had a unit drain the single 12V battery I use. However 10 or 15 years ago when I first started ice fishing I was using a older Lowrance Elite 4x with a ice transducer and the unit would sometimes shut down when it would get real cold. Since then however I have never had that issue with the newer fish finders I have used (Elite 5 HDI, Hook 5, Garmin Echomap), that being said sometimes my iphone will shutdown in the extreme cold, so it wouldn't surprise me if a graph fishfinder with all the bells and whistles might have the same issue, and a flasher specifically designed for ice fishing would not.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I have a vexilar fl12 and I love it won't go fishing without it, this past summer I got a helix 5 si g2 I'm hoping I get the ice transducer for Christmas so I can try it on the ice. I like my vexilar but there's always room for improvements in your arsenal.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

TDD11 said:


> ...really dial their fishfinders in for ice fishing - I did last year, and I LOVE it. Adjust some settings and turn the amplitude scope display setting on .


What settings do you use for scroll speed and frequency? Do you have a color scheme you prefer?


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Govbarney said:


> What settings do you use for scroll speed and frequency? Do you have a color scheme you prefer?


Honestly, I can't remember. I was going to go through my new Lowrance following the same setup guides that I used last year. 

Read these threads, try these settings, and see what works best for you.
https://www.iceshanty.com/ice_fishing/index.php?topic=231143.0
https://www.iceshanty.com/ice_fishing/index.php?topic=268334.0
I toyed with the settings in both of these threads. I will have to adjust my settings


----------



## Outdooraddict (Feb 18, 2015)

Has anyone had trouble using touch screen when HD’s 7 is in ice fishing bag? Touch works great in boat however not when I put it in ice bag that I had my Lowrance 4.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Have you tested the HDS 7 touch screen on the ice, with the transducer in the water? It may work then.. 

I contacted Lowrance asking about this, as we have an HDS 7 Gen 2 Touch, and I wanted to use it ice fishing. Even using it at the kitchen table, I had to hold a finger on the ground terminal of the battery. Lowrance suggested that it may work once I'm on the ice and my transducer is in the water.. I don't know though. 

I did buy a HDS Carbon 7, which has Multi-Touch, and it works without any problems at all compared to our HDS7Gen2T. iI don't need to touch the ground terminal or anything unusual.

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/lowrance-touch-screen-on-ice.332873/


----------



## Outdooraddict (Feb 18, 2015)

Thank you for the response. I was hoping to use 7 instead of 4 that I been using that came with ice package. My eye sight is not what it used to be and I get I run helix 9 and the HD’s 7 Lowrance on boat. I was hoping to use HD’s 7. Was planning on buying a helix 7 for ice and front of the boat. Thought I would save some cash unfortunately doesn’t seem to be the case I’m going to run a small lead to front of unit and leave hanging to grab when using touch for now. Thank you for insite


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

Govbarney said:


> This may be a stupid question , but what our the advantages of using say a Vexlar FL-18 over just a graph fishinder with a ice transducer like a lowrance Elite 4 or Hook 4?
> 
> I have always used a graph fish finder for ice fishing , and frankly I just think you can do more with it (to include having a flasher function). So why are people still paying way more to buy old fashioned flashers? What am I missing?


Very satisfied with my Lowrance. I keep my Vexilar for a back up. Good luck.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Not the same I know but I bought the Marcum showdown unit last year and for what title ice fishing I get to do I was amazed at the accuracy of it and I also like the display better than a flasher. I don't do much ice fishing and may change my mind on the flasher some day but for now I'm very happy with the showdown


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

Govbarney said:


> What settings do you use for scroll speed and frequency? Do you have a color scheme you prefer?


i run a lowrance hds , max your scroll speed out, I like just the regular red white yellow colors,
i flip back and forth between my frequency's.. shallow 83 deeper on Erie 200 . bigger baits i like 200 smaller baits 83.. if you have a lot of current ill either flip back to 83 or drill a different hole for my ducer.. ive had to put my ducer as far as 5-6 feet away from my hole im fishing some days.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

The lowrance is great for navigation on the ice. Have a handheld gps unit and it was a pain to follow while on a sled/quad. We mounted it to a bucket and can read it ten feet away if needed. Buddy uses it and I use my vex. That’s what would get me to give up my vex(gps)


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

The flashers of yesteryear used a much smaller cone angle. I believe they were 9 degree cone angles, but some had as small as 5 degrees. If it showed on the flasher it was directly under the transducer. That is not the case today.

I looked up the specs on the Lowrance Ice Transducer. For the 200 kHz frequency it uses a 22 degree cone angle. I'm not sure of the coverage for a 22 degree cone, but a 20 degree cone shows a circle of the bottom with a diameter of roughly 1/3 of the depth of water you're in. In 15' of water you're seeing a 5' diameter circle of the bottom. Just because it shows on the screen doesn't mean it's right under you. 

2 1/2' may not seem like much, but it can be the difference in getting bit, or not getting bit. How many times have you been in a shanty with a buddy and either you or him are catching all the fish, and the other person isn't? 

Despite the lower accuracy, I'd still take a graph over a flasher. With a graph you don't have to be watching it constantly.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

My personal preference for ice fishing is a flasher, not sure how a graph would be better or show more? Pretty hard to beat the durability and dependability of a vexilar.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Guess I didn't realize it but on my Lowrance PTI-WBL transducer, at 83kHz the beam angle is 52°, and at 200kHz it is 22°. Don't remember what I was on last year but I am going to try the 83kHz this year when hole hopping to locate fish. Then maybe switch to 200kHz once Im set up.

I'm dying to get out there!


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I just got a ice transducer for my Garmin Echomap, in the past I have always used Lowrance. With the Echomap your able to adjust to multiple different cone angles , I can't wait to play with this feature more on ice.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

one thing hands down with my hds is back trail . if im catching and no one else is i can scroll back show what i did to get the strike ..... that alone will put more fish on the ice for your group


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

My personal preference is for a flasher, I own and have used both.

To each his own


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

I personally only fish with a flasher. Why would I go out and spend big bucks when the flasher does the same thing for a much cheaper price. Paid $49 for a rebuilt Zercom flasher abut 8 years ago and $21 dollars for a gel battery from Radio shack. One charge at the end of the year and a short one before the season and it will last a good 80 days or so, 4-5 hours a day. I can see a maggot and a 1/62 oz. jig in 30+ ft of water. Use the transducer and added a small peice of plastic pipe and surround it with a peice of the insulation that is used for water pipes. Transducer floats. Built a carrying case for a couple of bucks. Whole unit for around $70, I catch more than enough fish through the ice I don't have to fish during open water.


----------

